

I Scream, You Scream, We All Scream For Freemium - MRonney
http://tech.li/2012/02/ceo-sunday-i-scream-you-scream-we-all-scream-for-freemium/

======
zepcatsal
First article by CodeSquare.me founder on Tech.li

------
lucidcircus
Well said.

